# UKBFF Kent Klassic, Gravesend, Sun 30th Aug



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Who on here will be attending? I know Star and Clarkey will be competing any one else on here doing it? Should be a great day out :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i may try and get down ther, but i think im at wrk?


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

thats not too far from me how much is it to watch?


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Doubt I'll make it but my mate will be there he's competing, good little show


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be there

Dave


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Can we get tickets on door and what is start time? Is it a run thru show?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

im hoping to be there just depends on how knackered I am after work on saturday night. its a 3 hour drvie for me.


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> i may try and get down ther, but i think im at wrk?


no minerals little jim, if you want a lift get my number of massive :thumb:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Il be there :thumb:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> im hoping to be there just depends on how knackered I am after work on saturday night. its a 3 hour drvie for me.


I'll give you a reach around if you make it 

I'm looking forward to this one, might bring the new GF too so its not as much of a culture shock when she comes to Nottingham with me  haha


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

does anyone know how many competitors entering? is it normally a pretty gd show?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> I'll give you a reach around if you make it
> 
> I'm looking forward to this one, might bring the new GF too so *its not as much of a culture shock when she comes to Nottingham with me*  haha


Thats until me and Weeman turn up oiled up and in fetish masks.

With JW on a leash.

'Yeah hey Jamie we just come from work, who's this then the new bird? By the way I got that cavity fisting book you ordered'


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bbeweel said:


> no minerals little jim, if you want a lift get my number of massive :thumb:


dnt know that i will come, more then likely i wont get time off but i will give you a ring if i can


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

coolio


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

big_jim_87 said:


> dnt know that i will come, more then likely i wont get time off but i will give you a ring if i can


You havent even got his number so how can you call him you cod face?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there with Mrs L.

I believe they have 30 competitors already pre registered so it should be a cracking day especially as they will have the strongman event too.

Tickets are £17.50 for the bodybuilding and the strongman show combined.

The strongman will be held in the interval of the bodybuilding with the final events taking place on the main stage inside.

J


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

what time does it start??


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

I will be there but only for the evening show,

That normally kicks off about 6pm, is that right this year?

I'm working all day so can only make the evening, Will be cool to see a few faces of here.

If anybody want's to say hi i'm the fat one with no hair around the sides and hair on top (marine styley) lol

And also the very handsome one :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> You havent even got his number so how can you call him you cod face?


by getting it off you! you fukin salmon chop!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

supercell said:


> I'll be there with Mrs L.
> 
> I believe they have 30 competitors already pre registered so it should be a cracking day especially as they will have the strongman event too.
> 
> ...


i might havta get the time off now... or the sack my job is [email protected] ne way!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

I NEED TO KNOW TIME DAM IT hehehehehehe :laugh::laugh::laugh:

cant find it :confused1:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Pre-judging from 1pm BC

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=76831993245


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

swwwwweeeeeeeettttttttttt just saw the flyer, says 1.30 on the poster though???

thanks x


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Dunno, i just googled the show name and found the first time that came up 

Quite tempting as it's less than an hour away from me :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

heard there wasn't a massive turnout competitor list this time, wish I'd have known six month ago lol!, done by 6pm, seems to have dropped off since Steve Avery got ousted.

Diesel looked well by all accounts and the 0 90's winner was good but some of the judging was off.

Great thats its a qualifier now though


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Heard there was a accident at dartford and a few got stuck there... shame if thats the case. Enjoyable day though and nice not to be there all evening for once!


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2009)

The kent show yesterday was a great day and the combination of strongman outside worked very well.Granted the amount of competitors was not what it could have been or should have been that is because too many people still talk a good one and don't only not turn up to compete they don't even turn up to support.The standard was high with some cracking physiques and it's allways great to see so many friends and coleagues.

Mr Incredible I assume you were there so if you do have any constructive points on the judging I would welcome you sharing your knowledge and observations with me.Allways trying to improve.


----------



## bodybuilt (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Scott,

Slightly off topic but will you be garcing us with your presence at the welsh this year?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

As Scott says, the Kent yesterday was great!

Maybe a smaller than exoected turn-out in compretitors and fans and one or two hiccups, but some cracking physiques, excellent strong-man show, and the occasion had a very good-natured feel to it with lots of smiles and banter from all the usual regulars.

The 21 yeaar-old German guest poser was amazing!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I thought the judging was spot on, helped also by half the classes having just one competitor, so I dont know where Mr Incredible got his ideas from?

The only questionable decision was the bodyfitness result. I say this without bias as I did give Star guidance through her prep up until 3 weeks ago.

Whilst I thought both girls looked great, I thought that Jan looked more toned/trained and even Kerry Kayes was shocked by the result and rightly or wrongly commented on it during the MCing when comments came from the audience after the result was announced.

But I am not a judge so perhaps the criteria are different from what I assumed:confused1:

He also said I was fat when I gave out a trophy but to be fair I am, so cant really complain. he may be nearly 60 but his eyes are still in great working order!!!! :lol:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Prodiver said:


> As Scott says, the Kent yesterday was great!
> 
> Maybe a smaller than exoected turn-out in compretitors and fans and one or two hiccups, but some cracking physiques, excellent strong-man show, and the occasion had a very good-natured feel to it with lots of smiles and banter from all the usual regulars.
> 
> *The 21 yeaar-old German guest poser was amazing*!


I missed his guest spot but was introduced to him by Steve Burnett and had a chat with him. He was telling me when he last competed he weighed around 84kgs and he hopes to step on stage this year at around 105kgs!! He seemed very down to earth and intelligent and will go far if he has the right guidance.

Also thanks for introducing yourself Prodiver. Sorry I couldn't talk for longer, I was late meeting someone as it was. It always seems to take me ages to walk anywhere at the Gravesend show as there are so many familier faces and loads to talk about!!

J


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

supercell said:


> He also said I was fat when I gave out a trophy but to be fair I am, so cant really complain. he may be nearly 60 but his eyes are still in great working order!!!! :lol:
> 
> J


now this was funny hahahahahahaha

"as you can all see James is already in condition" (or something along those lines ) and this pic captured the moment james finally clicked onto what kerry said

pic removed

bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Quality shot!!!!

J


----------



## Doug1975 (Nov 24, 2008)

your right james, with no more than four competitors in one class it makes it pretty hard to f.uck it up. However the bodyfitness class was a terrible result? star had stage presents for sure but was carrying body fat especially in the lower body from the back which made her shoulders look narrow. But she he has seven weeks to turn it around at the brits. The physique of the show for me was Clarke, small frame but quality thick muscle and great condition. Then there was Darren Ball!!! second place is still up for grabs-pro card all the way. huge and grainy hard and ripped glutes to boot. cant wait for the Brits.


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

is there anywhere where I can view pictures of the winners of each class


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> is there anywhere where I can view pictures of the winners of each class


na but il try put them in here!! 2 secs


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

miles2345 said:


> is there anywhere where I can view pictures of the winners of each class


ditto... Would love to see how clarkey looked on the day


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

excuse me if i get the classes wrong but i think i have them right!

Juniors winner

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

inters under 80 winner and 2nd

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

inters under 90 top 3

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

inters over 90 winner

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

classics 1st and 2nd

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

bodyfitness

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

mens under 80 i think

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

mens under 90

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

mens under 100 and overall winner

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

over 40s (i think)

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

over 50s (i think)

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

pic removed, got told off


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

think thats all classes?


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

gunslinger said:


> The kent show yesterday was a great day and the combination of strongman outside worked very well.Granted the amount of competitors was not what it could have been or should have been that is because too many people still talk a good one and don't only not turn up to compete they don't even turn up to support.The standard was high with some cracking physiques and it's allways great to see so many friends and coleagues.
> 
> Mr Incredible I assume you were there so if you do have any constructive points on the judging I would welcome you sharing your knowledge and observations with me.Allways trying to improve.


nah, I clearly said I heard and by all accounts so wasn't there, but there wasn't a big turnout and just heard from a few guys that have been around that although the winner in the 90's was deservedly so but that the hind placings seemed a bit jumbled thats all.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

MissBC said:


> now this was funny hahahahahahaha
> 
> "as you can all see James is already in condition" (or something along those lines ) and this pic captured the moment james finally clicked onto what kerry said
> 
> ...


lol! what a discrace:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Great Pic's...Reps to you MissBC:thumbup1:


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

MissBC said:


> 21 year old JUNIOR guest poser


wow 21 years old, looks good, how tall was he?


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

MissBC said:


> inters over 90 winner


is that Luke Macheta??


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> is that Luke Macheta??


yes it is!! he decided on friday to do the show only 6 weeks into dieting as he was planning to do birmingham but thought he looked good enough to do kent so he qualified and now has 7 weeks to focus on the brits hahaha NICE


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

good work, hes my age i think, I competed against him in 2007 at Portsmouth juniors. Good luck to him if he gets his invite ahead of schedule!!


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for missing me off the photos i didnt think i was that bad

 :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

SH!T sorry daz hehehehehehe

you looked wicked on sunday!! was well impressed!! x


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

well i went and as far as the bb show went i thought it was a bit poo tbh more the set up then any thing else daz is a fukin beast! he was the high light of the day if he wasnt ther i would have wanted my money bak lol


----------



## daz ball (Jul 4, 2008)

MissBC said:


> SH!T sorry daz hehehehehehe
> 
> you looked wicked on sunday!! was well impressed!! x


  Thats ok x like say thanks to sarah bill and steve for asking me to do guest spot and to all that watched and gave support to all us bodybuilders thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Great Pic's...Reps to you MissBC:thumbup1:


Yes thanks! Miss BC - excellent! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

miles2345 said:


> is that Luke Macheta??


Yes - and he clearly will go a long way! :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

supercell said:


> I missed his guest spot but was introduced to him by Steve Burnett and had a chat with him. He was telling me when he last competed he weighed around 84kgs and he hopes to step on stage this year at around 105kgs!! He seemed very down to earth and intelligent and will go far if he has the right guidance.
> 
> Also thanks for introducing yourself Prodiver. Sorry I couldn't talk for longer, I was late meeting someone as it was. It always seems to take me ages to walk anywhere at the Gravesend show as there are so many familier faces and loads to talk about!!
> 
> J


'Twas good to meet you and have a chat, James. I didn't expect to keep you on such a busy day...

Anyone know the German guy's name!? And does he live in the UK now?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Yes thanks! Miss BC - excellent! :thumb:


hehehe nice to meet you yesterday  :thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MissBC said:


> hehehe nice to meet you yesterday  :thumb:


Looks like we might be able to chat longer on Wednesday...

And are you going to the Liecester on Sunday?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Looks like we might be able to chat longer on Wednesday...
> 
> And are you going to the Liecester on Sunday?


hell no, i dont go to shows unless i know someone, they are far to boring to sit through for nothing hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Well done to all that competed and achieved there goals :thumb: :thumb : Kisses xxxxxxx


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Thanks for the piccies MissBC... looks like some quality was there...


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

MissBC said:


> hell no, i dont go to shows unless i know someone, they are far to boring to sit through for nothing hahahaha :laugh:


Well, so far looks like Scott, Karl, Mart McGlynn and I will be there plus a few other Herc regulars...


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey MissBC

It's Lou we had a brief chat while you were sitting with DB in the main hall it was great to meet you both good on Sunday....

Karen M and I didn't stay the whole show we had to get back home -we had a good day out. Not always easy when dieting..LOL!!

Lou X


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lou said:


> Hey MissBC
> 
> It's Lou we had a brief chat while you were sitting with DB in the main hall it was great to meet you both good on Sunday....
> 
> ...


Nice meeting you Lou, awesome physique you have got there...delts and arms are fantastic


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Lou said:


> Hey MissBC
> 
> It's Lou we had a brief chat while you were sitting with DB in the main hall it was great to meet you both good on Sunday....
> 
> ...


ahhh hey hun, yea was really nice to meet you too!!

Il be looking out for ya at the brits, because if your looking like that now, you will rock your qualifier

good luck and see you soon xx


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

DB said:


> Nice meeting you Lou, awesome physique you have got there...delts and arms are fantastic


Thank you DB.....just got to keep it together for a few more weeks


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

MissBC said:


> ahhh hey hun, yea was really nice to meet you too!!
> 
> Il be looking out for ya at the brits, because if your looking like that now, you will rock your qualifier
> 
> good luck and see you soon xx


Thanks so much for the compliment sweety....as said in previous post just a few more weeks.....


----------



## StarMonroe (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Star Monroe here, just wanted to say that I had the most amazing time at my first show this weekend. I felt the show was well organized and I was looked after like royalty backstage.

I am overjoyed to win and qualify in my class (which was my goal!). My other competitor Jan was utterly fabulous which made my victory even more satisfying.

I would like to say a big thankyou to all the people who believed in me and still do. A special thankyou to my two wonderful coaches Nicole Pitcher Scott and Scott Horton.

Watch out for me at the British!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done Star, your presentation was, as always, excellent and you have an excellent teacher in Nicole, who again proved herself in America last week.

You now have 7 weeks to really dial it in and I am sure with Scott in your corner you will get there.

J


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

StarMonroe said:


> Hi Star Monroe here, just wanted to say that I had the most amazing time at my first show this weekend. I felt the show was well organized and I was looked after like royalty backstage.
> 
> I am overjoyed to win and qualify in my class (which was my goal!). My other competitor Jan was utterly fabulous which made my victory even more satisfying.
> 
> ...


Well done for your win, congrats x Good luck for the next comp! :thumb:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

StarMonroe said:


> A special thankyou to my two wonderful coaches Nicole Pitcher Scott and Scott Horton.


Is that Scott Horton as in the guy from Flex Magazine?


----------



## Luke1986 (May 11, 2009)

miles2345 said:


> is that Luke Macheta??


yeah that is luke macheta!!me...yeah u won the portsmouth in 07 n i came second miles!!remember u had v.good condition!!like briar sed it was a las minute thing n i got an easy invite lol!!i was 92.5kg on the day but didnt play about wit carbs or nething like that so hopefully i can be about 87kg ish at the brits n do ok in the under90kg's inters.how bout ureslf miles?!plannin on competing netime soon??! n yeah iturned 23 couple months ago!!


----------



## Luke1986 (May 11, 2009)

Prodiver said:


> Yes - and he clearly will go a long way! :thumb:


 Thank u sir!!always nice to hear!!just g2 make sure i'm nt a fat bastard next tym i'm on stge!!lol


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Luke1986 said:


> Thank u sir!!always nice to hear!!just g2 make sure i'm nt a fat bastard next tym i'm on stge!!lol


Legs need work too:tongue:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Willie said:


> Is that Scott Horton as in the guy from Flex Magazine?


That's Kevin Horton mate, Scott is from Hercules Gym and a judge with the UKBFF.

J


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Greyphantom said:


> Thanks for the piccies MissBC... looks like some quality was there...


They are my pics, and are copied without my premission....


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> They are my pics, and are copied without my premission....


pics removed but maybe dont put them on facebook if you dont want people to share them with friends who were in or at the show or knew someone competing!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

once pictures are put on facebook they become owned by facebook and can be copied by any1 on their as far as im aware. their was a big thing about it in the paper unless this has been changed.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Easy way around the problem - acknowledge the photographer in your post.

Theres a lot of photos from MD that end up here - all you need to do is acknowledge the source in the same way the articles section works


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> once pictures are put on facebook they become owned by facebook and can be copied by any1 on their as far as im aware. their was a big thing about it in the paper unless this has been changed.


 :thumb: hilly always a wealth of knowledge


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

they are there to look at, not to copy without asking 1st, as most do


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Ak_88 said:


> Easy way around the problem - acknowledge the photographer in your post.
> 
> Theres a lot of photos from MD that end up here - all you need to do is acknowledge the source in the same way the articles section works


 I agree, as I am the main one that puts them up from shows.., or headz,


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> they are there to look at, not to copy without asking 1st, as most do


Its not an offence though is it, how did you expect her to know to ask you first?


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

I have now got to add copyright on all my pics!!!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

MissBC said:


> pics removed but maybe dont put them on facebook if you dont want people to share them with friends who were in or at the show or knew someone competing!!


 I put them on my facebook to people can see them, but yeah I guess your right, maybe not put them up so people cannot see them.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Eric, you forgotten your Prozac today mate? 

Grrrrrrrrr:cursing:

J


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

They look better with the writing across them, I think.

Nice touch.

Probably be better to just put 'Copyright Eric Guy'. Putting 'Do not copy' will not stop people copying them mate.

J


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Unfortunately Eric, that is the way it is, you go out of your way to post them, there will always be someone wanting to paste them as they require, which is why we have to put a copyright on all of Michael's pics.

It got so bad that we now put them on Michael's site and just post links on the various forums, I don't think some people realise the time and effort that we (photographers etc) put in, so that they can view pics and results.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

DnSVideo said:


> Unfortunately Eric, that is the way it is, you go out of your way to post them, there will always be someone wanting to paste them as they require, which is why we have to put a copyright on all of Michael's pics.
> 
> It got so bad that we now put them on Michael's site and just post links on the various forums, I don't think some people realise the time and effort that we (photographers etc) put in, so that they can view pics and results.


Surely having the pics copied is beneficial to the photographer (as long as it has the photographers name's on it) as it gets their pictures to the widest possible audience?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

OK did anyone else think that the show this year was probably the worst qualifier of the season?

something like 20 competitors but yet somehow they didnt have enough trophies for at least 2 of the classes?

it started over 1 hour late too?

(I'm not talking about the standard of competitors just sheer number - Luke mancheta impressed me in the O90kg inters looking how he did after 6 weeks of dieting! plus the overall winner and a few others..)

All that and we paid £17.50 which is prob the most expensive qualifier to go to.. this show had nothing on the likes of Paul Smith's Pompy qualifier or the stars

Eric- top pics as always mate


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

James,

It is, if people credit the photographer, which we (and now Eric) have found happens.

Which when you are travelling up and down the country, (especially getting up early morning and not getting to bed til early morning next day) it's a little unfair.

All any of us ask is that if you use the photo's we put up, give the photographer the credit they deserve.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

If the photographer is so worried about people copying or using without permission then might I suggest that A) you do not put them on a public site where all and sundry can view them, and/or B) use a privacy function or piece of software that disables the ability of the public to copy them... I mean there has to be something about that enables you to do that...


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

DB said:


> OK did anyone else think that the show this year was probably the worst qualifier of the season?
> 
> something like 20 competitors but yet somehow they didnt have enough trophies for at least 2 of the classes?
> 
> ...


I agree mate. Feel sorry for those who had no trophies and expected one, but realised they were two short. Someone obviously cant add up ! lol

The standard was high though, some very good physqiues


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

people are added as friends to my facebook, but now I shall have to tell everyone not to copy my pics, I dont mind my pics going on the websites I choose, or if people ask, I am glad to assist, but not if they are put on a web site and others get credit,


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

And I did send a private message asking them to be taken down,


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> And I did send a private message asking them to be taken down,


Just put on them photographed by Eric Guy. This will give you the credit for your hard work and if others replicate them at least you still have the credit for producing them in the first place.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> people are added as friends to my facebook, but now I shall have to tell everyone not to copy my pics, I dont mind my pics going on the websites I choose, or if people ask, I am glad to assist, but not if they are put on a web site and others get credit,


thing is eric i am not your friend on facebook and i managed to see and copy them :confused1:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

I agree with Eric.

Permission should be asked and the photographer should be acknowledged. In the end, Sarah, Eric, Fiv, Headz and Alex are doing us all a favour post photos up.


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

Cmon, I think that some people are getting on their high horses over this, it seems to be an honest mistake by MissBC.

Not sure why any photographer today wouldnt watermark their pictures with their name as copyright is rife and as mentioned its good publicity for the photographer. If it had Erics name over it I'm sure there wouldnt be this fuss.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> If the photographer is so worried about people copying or using without permission then might I suggest that A) you do not put them on a public site where all and sundry can view them, and/or B) use a privacy function or piece of software that disables the ability of the public to copy them... I mean there has to be something about that enables you to do that...


I would imagine you can't do that on a site like facebook, because as Hilly mentioned, the terms of using facebook mean that anything posted onto facebook becomes their 'property' so to speak.

Look at it from another perspective - how would you feel if someone plastered your pictures from facebook, or another site, all over the internet?

Legally theres naff all you can do because you don't possess sole ownership of the pictures anymore.

All it needs is a bit of common courtesy to avoid any arguments :thumbup1:


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

All it needs is a bit of common courtesy to avoid any arguments

I agree, but aint got that either,


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Ak_88 said:


> I would imagine you can't do that on a site like facebook, because as Hilly mentioned, the terms of using facebook mean that anything posted onto facebook becomes their 'property' so to speak.
> 
> *Look at it from another perspective - how would you feel if someone plastered your pictures from facebook, or another site, all over the internet?*
> 
> ...


Thats sort of my point... I dont post anything on sites that dont allow me to use some sort of privacy function to disable indiscriminate copying and posting of my pics... (umm not that I am a photog or my pics are any good)... I used a couple of blog sites that allowed me to do this... youre prob right re facebook though...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

this is way out of proportion. people copy and post pics on here all the time be it in the male animal, the general forum or in shows etc.

If the photographer has an issue just stick copryight by such and such at the bottom right.

Most people put pics on here they have taken themselves that get copied and pasted all over the place. if you want to be professional thats fine but do them professionaly and stick copyright on the bottom.

Im sure missbc just posted the pics to share as they are very good and never thought twice about disrespecting any1 by doing so.


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

What seems to have been missed, is that WE (any of the photographers) do not mind people copying them, as long as when they post them they credit the photographer.

That is all we (all of the photographers) ask.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> Im sure missbc just posted the pics to share as they are very good and never thought twice about disrespecting any1 by doing so.


yep exactly..... the people in the thread that didnt get to go to the show wanted to see pics so i showed them!! simple!!

no idea i needed permission since they had been put on facebook anyway

i didnt realize it was such a big deal but will refrain from using/posting/acknowledging erics pics in the future as i dont want to be told off again!

Someone else will have taken a pic of the same person posing etc so im sure we can use or see them!!


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

anyone can put pics up, as long as they own them,


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

DB said:


> OK did anyone else think that the show this year was probably the worst qualifier of the season?
> 
> something like 20 competitors but yet somehow they didnt have enough trophies for at least 2 of the classes?
> 
> ...


Just from what people on here have said and what I've heard from people that competed it seems to have dropped off as a show in terms of organising and even judging and was better run by Steve Avery, I know he's not popular with everyone but he has put alot of effort into the show in previous years and to get it to the point where it was always headed, that being as a qualifier. Then he seems to have been pushed out from involvment and its a bit wrong given his previous efforts.

I think Sarah Bridges made herself look a bit silly but its a bodybuilding show and I woulda gone if I could have since I always support bodybuilding, these shows are often a bit scrappy, hell even the Olympia isn't perfect. If you want to go to the best show on earth its the Arnolds apparently, but its a bit of a trek lol!


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

VIDEO ERIC said:


> All it needs is a bit of common courtesy to avoid any arguments
> 
> I agree, but aint got that either,


Eric your a great source of pics and ya do a great job, stick your name over the pics and have done with it, that way your getting good marketing aswell and if people want originals they can get in contact.

Now then do your have any more pics in particular comparison shots with the competitors stood together, I've heard Snooky was a bit off since he's done the show about half way through his diet for another show but that he still got shafted. If you have more pics I'd love to see them


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Thought id post on this subject as i feel now i can understand all sides.

When i did a shoot with Shaun Tavernier I posted the pics on uk muscle then found them being used on another site...without my permission. Yes it proper annoyed me as i got no acknowlegement that they were my pics. Now i can understand people saying "well put a copywright across it blah blah" but lets all be honest here it ruins the photo. And i dont wont my work on other sites looking any less than spot on id rather not post them but im a bodybuilder as well and people here like to see shots so its a catch 22.

The other issue is that pics on facebook are low res so if you copy say my pic of facebook and put it on uk muscle than in not a true indication of the real quality of the pic. Making me look bad and I wont be to happy..then ill get angry and you dont wont to make me angry as ill turn proper GREEN LOL!  

I no know its important to acknowledge the photographer both as a compititor and as a photographer.

Another example of this happend with the shots i took of Carmen. The pics appeared on a canadian web site...the web site acknowledged me as the photographer..but further down the thread people were saying that the pic had been altered to make her look bigger, so Carmen rep was being questioned and my professionalism as the photographer as well. So i was able to clear that up pretty quick by saying I did the shoot myself and i can guarantee those pics are the real deal.

I never knew how much goes into bodybuilding photography not only taking gym shoot but comp shot etc and ive been doing photography for as long as ive been training. Its a long process.

Out of all the photographers Eric has been really helpful to me from a buisness side since i got my Mr O Press Pass etc and shooting for Flex etc some others lets just say havent....Eric is cool and does alot of stuff that people take for granted. We wanna help you guys..(thats me as a photographer) im sure all the people backstage at last years UKBFF Finals were glad i was backstage and i let them have all the pics for free and i paid recorded delivered charge to make sure they got them! So acknowledgement is only polite.

At the end of the day its the photographers work period and like i said before i now know its needs to be acknowledged.

Everyone makes mistakes (ive made more than my share) but as long as you learn from it than its all cool.

Fivos (still a bodybuilder!)


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Ak_88 said:


> Legally theres naff all you can do because you don't possess sole ownership of the pictures anymore.


Can you prove that as ive been told different from a Legal point. I know of one way were you wont own ownership as the original photographer of the pic....but please educate me.

Fivos


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

why not just put your names along the bottowm of the photo like md does. this doesnt get in the way of the photo and doesnt effect its quality?

I agree i think the photographer should be recognised but people are going to copy photos unfortunatly as its the internet. this was as above its free advertising so to speak and doesnt hamper the pic


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Fivos said:


> Can you prove that as ive been told different from a Legal point. I know of one way were you wont own ownership as the original photographer of the pic....but please educate me.
> 
> Fivos


The only thing i have seen lar to this fivos was in the newspaper when it said if you post your pics on facebook they then become partially owned by facebook so every1 has access and even if you remove them they still have ownership as long as its kept in their back up folders.

I believe it states something similar in their privacy statement.

This is why i think its important for you guys to put ure names on.


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

Facebook do not have part copyright at all, facebook can use them, and thats facebook, not people who visit the site. I have read the privacy statement.

I dont mind if they are used on websites as long as people ask me 1st, I dont have a problem with that, but when people do that, and others thank them for great pics, people think that person took them, and not me,


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

hilly2008 said:


> why not just put your names along the bottowm of the photo like md does. this doesnt get in the way of the photo and doesnt effect its quality?
> 
> I agree i think the photographer should be recognised but people are going to copy photos unfortunatly as its the internet. this was as above its free advertising so to speak and doesnt hamper the pic


Mate were not MD this is UK-Muscle...i thought my shots of SJT look crap with my logos and the shot was about Shaun not me...MD probably do that to protect the professionals who are under contract maybe...America is so different ive found out this week when booking shoots. Belive me its not a straight forward.

Fivos


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

3 Brits in the same shot, would be great, I wanted to do something similar a few yrs ago at the Grand Prix in Spain, but some one did not like the mag it was gonna be placed, so nixed the idea..

vid clips from Gravesend are up of guest posers.......


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

Luke1986 said:


> yeah that is luke macheta!!me...yeah u won the portsmouth in 07 n i came second miles!!remember u had v.good condition!!like briar sed it was a las minute thing n i got an easy invite lol!!i was 92.5kg on the day but didnt play about wit carbs or nething like that so hopefully i can be about 87kg ish at the brits n do ok in the under90kg's inters.how bout ureslf miles?!plannin on competing netime soon??! n yeah iturned 23 couple months ago!!


Well I def didnt win on size!!! Look brilliant mate, great improvements, it was clear from your muscle thickness in 2007 that you were always destined to do well when you pulled the condition in to match. Ill be doing the inters over 90s at the Hercules, competed last year at about 98k not sure this year though, wait and see what James pulls me in to at the end! Good luck at the Finals!


----------



## Kulja (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey HEy HEy..It's will be a great day guys


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

This show on this year?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes

28th August


----------



## Mr Incredible (Aug 3, 2009)

Cool, thanks Tassotti


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Will you, or anyone else from here, be competing?


----------

